#kubuntu-council 2016-02-17
<aaron> did anyone see the email from Riddell?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: which email?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: council email
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: yes I did
<clivejo> oh, forgot I was in this channel
<ovidiu-florin> I'm thinking Skcarlett
<ovidiu-florin> is the best option
<clivejo> shouldnt really be in here
<ovidiu-florin> but, I'd say let's just put a smaller ammount in her patreon so that we can extend it for a longer period
<ovidiu-florin> smaller than a full montly sallary I mean
<ovidiu-florin> any opinions on this?
<ovidiu-florin> it's just an idea
 * valorie just sent two emails, one including Jon with thanks, one to just us with ideas
<valorie> remember, this is logged
* valorie changed the topic of #kubuntu-council to: Kubuntu Council - The Friendly Council: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council | Planning notes: https://notes.kde.org/p/pRErbxMqWY | Public is welcome. This channel is logged.
#kubuntu-council 2016-02-18
<ahoneybun> what's the problem with it logged?
<valorie> there is no problem; we wanted it logged
<valorie> however, people should know that
<clivejo> why does quassel always auto join this channel?
#kubuntu-council 2016-02-21
<clivejo> valorie: that compromise was due to a Wordpress site, is kubuntu.org fully patched and secured with good decent passwords?
<clivejo> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994
<clivejo> hacked the WP site and redirected the download link to a modified Linux Mint ISO, with a backdoor in it
<yofel> kubuntu.org is WP 4.42
<yofel> *4.4.2
<clivejo> good strong passwords?
<clivejo> how are you Phil?
<clivejo> kkinetix seems to have an interest in packaging
<yofel> no passwords at all, it's bound to Ubuntu SSO
<yofel> so lets hope that everyone has a good launchpad password
<clivejo> hope so
<yofel> I'm... okay I guess. Spent half of yesterday repariing my dad's smartphone (a bad usb cable had fried the usb socket) and was lazy most of today and spent it gaming with a friend
<clivejo> you guess?!?  that doesnt sound good!
<yofel> now you're worrying too much. I slept horribly last night so I'm feeling down the whole day. At least I don't have a cold like last week so that's a win
<clivejo> what games do you play?
<yofel> lately mostly: Agrarian Skies modpack for minecraft, 7 days to die, CS:GO, Civilization V
<clivejo> what on?
<clivejo> you dont have windows do you?!?
<clivejo> Phil, is there any way to merge a local folder into a git archive
<clivejo> I have some packaging for libkolab and want to merge it into the kubuntu_unstable branch on Debian
<yofel> all of that runs on Linux. Although CS I actually play on my windows desktop (yes, I do have one just for gaming) - you need pixel perfect precision for that game, and linux cannot handle that
<yofel> wait, we're in the wrong channel..
<clivejo> Im shocked
<clivejo> appaulled even!
<yofel> it's a good OS really, a shame that MS is making a mess out of it
<clivejo> I cant stand it
<clivejo> have to fix my ma's windows 10 laptop and it drives me crazy
 * ahoneybun has a desktop with Win 10 for gaming
<yofel> Win10 is actually nice - if you installs shut-up-10 and stuff
<clivejo> just so slow to do anything
<ahoneybun> its ok
<clivejo> looks like we are getting an in/out vote on the 23rd June
 * yofel is honestly curious how that'll turn out
<ahoneybun> vote?
<clivejo> on if the UK should stay in the EU
<clivejo> I live in Northern Ireland, which is technically part of the UK
<clivejo> so we will be going to the polls to vote on it
<clivejo> yofel: do they even mention it on mainland Europe?
<clivejo> I get the impression that most other countries have their own problems and dont really care about it!
<yofel> sure, it's a rather big topic here. Although it's mostly because the continent is slighly annoyed at the UK because we have other problems that we should be spending time on
<clivejo> I dont think that problem can be solved, no matter how much time they spend on it!
<clivejo> looks like you guys are having problems with migrant/refugee influx
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-12
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://blog.neon.kde.org/index.php/2018/02/12/hiding-neon-lts-edition/
<valorie> good plan imo
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> just make Kubuntu 18.04 LTS the best ever.
<valorie> testers welcome!
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-13
<acheronuk> plasma testers. hopefully 5.12.1 should be ready before I go ZZzz... tonight
<valorie> ooooooo
<valorie> I'm there for ya!
<acheronuk> copying to staging ppa now. will take a while to publish. plus may need one or 2 more uploads if there are QA fixes
<acheronuk> but 95% done at least
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> 6 weeks ago I was feeling rather bad about the state of the LTS
<valorie> but now feeling rather hopeful
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 720x1112) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sbYEGccS/file_4575.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from jriddell: quick! vote in the ask noah show so Mint don't beat us! https://strawpoll.com/gdd2berp
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
<valorie> Error: You already voted on this poll.
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> neon was ahead when I voted....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. Mint must have mobilised some troops!
<valorie> straw polls are silly
<valorie> also: fun
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> asknoahshow.com in ~ 1.5 hours!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (note: I'm employed by Altispeed which runs the Ask Noah Show, I'm biased!)
<acheronuk> valorie mparillo etc. plasma 5.12.1 now in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma for Artful and Bionic
<acheronuk> I will be copying to backports-landing shortly, where FW 5.43 is already sitting
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wfm
<mparillo> I know I have a VM with backports-landing.
<valorie> I can test it when it gets to backports landing so I get everything all together
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-14
<mparillo> It looks as if it landed in backports-landing for 17.10
<mparillo> 301 updates according to Discover.
<mparillo> Not that I doubted acheronuk, but no dead kittens. I updated with Discover and re-booted my VM. Krunner invoked kinfocenter, which reports Plasma 5.12.1, FW 5.43, and Qt 5.9.1. The kicker application launcher successfully launched Dolphin, Kate, Konsole, ksysguard, and System Settings, and all seemed just fine.
<valorie> upgrading now
<valorie> after a restart, 5.12.1 is great! I have a cute new lil icon for dropbox
<valorie> very nifty
<tsimonq2> :D
<acheronuk> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/7xks5g/kubuntu_w_backports_has_gotten_really_good_even/
<acheronuk> should do blog and social media to say 5.12.1 is in backports
<acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-1-bugfix-update-lands-in-backports-ppa-for-artful-17-10/
<acheronuk> IRCsomebot is currently poorly and down, BTW
<valorie> ooo, was gonna tell Nate the diff between release manager and product manager
<valorie> lol
<valorie> thanks for the article, Rik
<acheronuk> ummm. at the moment dunno who is what.
<acheronuk> probably whoever gets there first :P
<acheronuk> since we are not over blessed with people
<valorie> well, sure -- I hope he will focus on product QA and I will certainly help with that
<valorie> while I will focus on getting testing for our ISOs
<acheronuk> we will work out a good workflow with him. his enthusiasms is great
<acheronuk> and his ideas
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> and his latest is getting people enthused about getting the kde quality team going again
<valorie> which would help us all a LOT
<acheronuk> that will be good for all as well
<acheronuk> hopefully with plenty of distro feedback
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> I've been trying to steer some conversation to the distributions list
<valorie> which IMO should really be all the distros working with KDE to make things better for all of us
<acheronuk> I love the plasma and KDE devs, but a little 'view from a distance' also helps
<valorie> amen
<valorie> which is why I like to see more KDE devels involved in distros and vice-versa
<valorie> we all gotta work together to make things great for our users
<valorie> it ain't all about flatpak/snap/appimage
<acheronuk> indeed!
<acheronuk> valorie: ah, I see what you mean with nate on reddit. I'm being slow
<valorie> anyway, not enough time right now to hop onto telegram
<valorie> trying to post as Kubuntu on twitter about our latest
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> :)
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/963881724462604288
<valorie> I couldn't figure out how to logout, gosh
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-15
<acheronuk> test
<mparillo> G+'d
<mparillo> And updated the AA backports column here (https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/) Not sure anybody uses that page, though.
<valorie> thank you mparillo!
<valorie> what's your g+ post so I can +1 it?
<acheronuk> mparillo: sadly I don't. tend to know what is where, and find the table editing on that wiki a pain
<acheronuk> but it is good to have :)
<mparillo> valorie: I could have sworn I could click somewhere on the G+ post and get the URL, but I cannot find it. Also, sometimes G+ includes some graphic automagically; this time it did not.
<acheronuk> night night
<mparillo> Maybe it is the input box? Can you follow: https://plus.google.com/u/1/107577785796696065138/posts/XNV1djm4dug
<valorie> yup, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/7xks5g/kubuntu_w_backports_has_gotten_really_good_even/
<yofel> nice to hear, great job everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sweet, nice work folks!
<valorie> nice discussion there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Talking about #k-d? :P
<valorie> the reddit thread - just finished
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah OK :)
<valorie> catching up on devel now, but I need to leave for an eye exam in a few mis
<valorie> mins
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/7xks5g/kubuntu_w_backports_has_gotten_really_good_even/dub1r9i/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that comment ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> possible new tester
<tsimonq2> valorie: My BoF was accepted \o/
<valorie[m]> Yay! Now you have to publicize it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right :D
<valorie> gosh, hard to read with my eyes dilated
<valorie> even with the screen darkened
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-16
<yofel> Do we have public links to our telegram groups somewhere? I really can't find any
<yofel> In the process I noticed that our development contribution page has zero contact information ^^"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/community
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> support one is on there
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I've seen some links on podcast stuff as well, but maye be out of date now.
<yofel> thanks, that's something at least
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> also on: https://community.kde.org/Telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> shoudl probably make this a lot more prominent though
<acheronuk> cafe TG is invite only?
<ahoneybun> please add a phab task to update or add me to it. I'll update it sometime today.
<ahoneybun> yofel, acheronuk
<valorie> not sure who set up the TG group for "cafe"
<valorie> but it shouldn't be invite-only imo
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well I can't even add or invite people
<valorie> I imagine now me either
<valorie> let me check
<valorie> I can add people
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you have a little star :P
<valorie> but that's it
<valorie> I can't change the chan
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> mod not admin then
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Mr Honeycutt is admin
<valorie> yes, he has a BLUE star
<valorie> ahoneybun: can you make that chan more open?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll look.
<valorie> I think you get more options on the phone than the desktop app
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't see anything private the link to join is this: https://t.me/joinchat/Bpq8FwCyZ1kDx_bXTJGwqw
<valorie> thanks -- I can only select my own contacts to add, no way to invite people
<valorie> on the phone
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I don't see that invite link anywhere
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> though I should be able to add people manually now I think
<ahoneybun> yea I added you as an admin acheronuk
<valorie> cool
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-17
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from nggraham: Howdy folks! Do you think I could be added to https://kubuntu.org/the-kubuntu-team/?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Opinions?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> +1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun @Valoriez @ovidiuflorin @Sick_Rimmit yofel Mamarok ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> he's not a member yet, but has taken on a named role, so I think +1
<Mamarok> hm, not a member but why should he be on the team's list?
<Mamarok> wouldn't it make sense to become a member first, then be on the team's list?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> he has taken on this: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7523
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and has been doing a lot to help us between the team and KDE dev
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but this is why I'm asking opinions :)
<Mamarok> I mean, it's not hard to become a member after all, why jumping steps?
<santa_> I don't officialy exist as well XD
<santa_> I think that whole page could be updated in 2 sections
<santa_> "current members" and "former members"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, unless execptions are made it will be some time befroe he can apply to be a member
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> santa_ we should remedy that
<santa_> he could be added to the page anyway, if the council is ok with that and if he's doing work...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Members are significant and sustained contributions to Kubuntu, since it's indirectly Kubuntu Membership
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So I +1 what santa_ just said.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> s/indirectly Kubuntu Membership/indirectly Ubuntu Membership/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But they go though a meeting first.
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-18
<valorie> I think santa is a kubuntu member, or is my memory amiss?
<tsimonq2> I think he is?
<valorie> imo it is a month or two early for nate to apply
<valorie> he certainly is making a significant difference
<valorie> not quite sustained yet, imo
<valorie> riddell made me wait too
<valorie> :-)
<tsimonq2> hahahah really?
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> Was he right tho?
<valorie> probably
<valorie> made me want it more
<tsimonq2> :D
<Mamarok> so: Kubuntu member first, then listed on the page
 * Mamarok is not on the page either, but doesn't mind
<Mamarok> didn't find time to do much in recent months
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would like to know if valorie meant he should wait to apply to be a member (which he should), of if she agreed that was a pe-requisite for being added to the team page. I was not clear if she meant both, or just membership.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> also @ahoneybun diodn't not comment on that question directly either.
<Mamarok> well, I think Nate doesn't get the difference between Free Software meritocracy and company website listings
<Mamarok> so far I don't know of any Free Software project that officially lists team members who are not actually members with a significant contribution
<Mamarok> be this current or in the past
<Mamarok> and since we are not a company :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok. Direct question to all. Yes or no answer. … Nate is not yet a Kubuntu  member,  and can't be for a few months yet. However, given the role he has taken on and work he is doing, can/should he be added to the team page in the meantime?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yes/no?
<yofel> Yes. While not being a member certainly restricts him a bit in what he can actually do, his position is public facing enough that someone might be interested in finding out what he's doing on the team, which is what the page is for.
<yofel> And the page isn't accurate in listing "members" anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> agree with that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> currently 2:1 for yes, informally. ahoneybun, valorie not clear. Rick not commented (probably too busy/not available)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm +1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 3:1
<valorie[m]> +1
<valorie> just to add: thanks for stating that so clearly, acheronuk
<acheronuk> np
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hfB0T08S/file_4752.jpg
<valorie> snowing here for a few hours
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> very pretty!
<valorie> it is! and my husband is out in it somewhere building hiking trail, the crazy man
<valorie> at least he took my subara today, so he can drive home safely
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oooh
<valorie> subaru
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Snow here too, just a bit later
<valorie> yeah, we don't get your type of hard-core snow
<valorie> it will all melt by tomorrow
<valorie> probably
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<valorie> supposed to get cold tonight though
<valorie> for us.....
<valorie> -2 C /22 F
<valorie> I imagine that the goofball will be home soon, because I don't see how anyone can work in this
<valorie> and not turn into a frosted popsicle
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<ahoneybun> I've asked the current mod of the kubuntu subreddit to be added as a mod. I'll let you now once I get a message back.
<valorie> thank you, ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yep yep
#kubuntu-council 2020-02-13
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.18.0 on Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) powered by Linux 5.3.0-7625-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3401-3500/3800 MHz, RAM: 8452/32061 MB, Storage: 330/1144 GB, 285 procs, 0.69h up
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> RikMills: <3
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> :D
